# 1100D changing focus screen!



## sandymandy (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,

im mostly using manual focus lenses so i wanna change the viewfinder of my 1100D with a split prism manual focussing screen.

Anybody got experience with this? So far ive read 1100D doesnt officially support this but i can find plenty manual focus screens on ebay?

Do i lose the red AF lights or will they still show up if i use an AF lens?


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 10, 2012)

Manually focusing from the screen is something thats going to be poor in that camera. 

I wont go into all the specifics, but in "the old days" before AF, low/medium price SLR's were focus adjusted by tilting the mirror such that the center of the screen was "in focus", and thus making the focusing aid - such as the split image - work with good accuracy.

Better cameras, Nikon F series, Canon F1 series, etc... had their screens set into a holder that was shimmed at the factory (at considerable pain in the butt too I might add). The shimming allowed a perfect 45 degree mirror, which kept the image "square" (no tilts), and it also allowed focusing on any part of the screen.

The 1100D/T3i is not made with either of those benefits, so focusing off the screen is "catch as catch can..." 

Sorry.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 10, 2012)

I would echo above. The viewfinder on the T3 is one of the obvious concessions to cost, even if you manage to fit a decent screen by the likes of Katzeyes ( http://www.katzeyeoptics.com There isn't one listed for the T3 might need an email to see if they do, or are planning to do one, the XS and the T3i are listed..) you are fighting against the pentamirror design.

The viewfinder is too small and too dark to be all that much use for MF.

I would use live view instead, you have the 5x and 10x preview zoom option, and if you load up magic lantern when available ( http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/1100D ) you will be able to use focus peaking.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 18, 2012)

Ive decided to not change my focussing screen, thanks yall


----------

